# Lamborghini Huracan Performante 2018 Modified Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
Website https://www.offsetdetailing.com
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/offsetdetailing
Instagram https://www.instagram.com/offsetdetailing
Twitter https://www.twitter.com/offsetdetailing
Call+4407843201313 • Based In Rayleigh, Essex, UK
Certified Kamikaze Collection Detailer & Auto Finesse Approved.

My long standing customers latest addition to his fleet, a modified 2018 Lamborghini Huracan Performante with lowering kit and custom made 1221 wheels in ultra rare Verde Draco special order paint.

A full safe was and decontamination was carried out prior to Pyramid Car Care's Premium Ceramic Coating protected the full coverage PPF, plastic trim and carbon composite materials. Engine bay was carefully cleaned and dressed and the interior cleaned then vacuumed. Exterior glass coated with Pyramid Glass Armour, wheel faces coated with Pyramid Wheel Armour.

Luke Dillion Photography travelled down from Derby to shoot the detail as well.

You can order your own Pyramid Car Care products on the link here:
https://www.pyramidcarcare.co.uk/?recommendedby=offsetdetailing

FULL VIDEO BELOW


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm in love :argie:, not seen you on here for a while Daryl.


----------



## B14RRC (Jan 10, 2017)

Stunning!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm in love :argie:, not seen you on here for a while Daryl.
> 
> View attachment 55905


Hi mate, yeah busy here! :buffer:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning car and detailing. Love it


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job on a lovely car but it seems only me who isn’t keen on the colour.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice, but he's taking a chance with those number plates.....especially that one virtually hidden at the front!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

GSD said:


> Excellent job on a lovely car but it seems only me who isn't keen on the colour.


EVERYONE who came in said that. Spend an hour or more with it and you're converted, true story.

It's Verde Draco an old Lamborghini colour from the Murci's.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ver...IDigB&biw=2098&bih=1165#imgrc=0cuHcVaeTf1M2M:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> Nice, but he's taking a chance with those number plates.....especially that one virtually hidden at the front!


He's not worried about that mate :thumb::lol:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Offset Detailing said:


> He's not worried about that mate :thumb::lol:


Gunnar say clearly got caaaaaaash wouldn't give a #### lol


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

v_r_s said:


> Gunnar say clearly got caaaaaaash wouldn't give a #### lol


hahaah


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Stunning car and great detailing.


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

Cracking work again, best looking beige car that I have ever seen :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

VW_Ben said:


> Cracking work again, best looking beige car that I have ever seen :thumb:


haha actually green, looks gold lots of different shades in different lights.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

AudiPhil said:


> Stunning car and great detailing.


Thanks Phil, if my numbers come up I'm buying it! :argie::thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

stunning!!!


there's no other word for it!!!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Mr Gurn said:


> stunning!!!
> 
> there's no other word for it!!!!


Cheers, yeah it is on another level this one.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Even though it’s modified, something I usually hate on a car like this, it’s been done really tastefully. What a machine...nice work too.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Stunning machine, with I suspect an awesome soundtrack :thumb:


----------



## Imteyaz (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Just wow....

I need the lottery numbers to come up for me this weekend.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Weird colour IMO but probably better in real life.

Love the composite parts though :thumb:

John


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Stunning machine, with I suspect an awesome soundtrack :thumb:


Yeah it's deafening! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

offset detailing said:


> yeah it's deafening! :thumb::thumb:


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Weird colour IMO but probably better in real life.
> 
> Love the composite parts though :thumb:
> 
> John


Yes needs to be seen it works in person believe me :thumb:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow - that really is something special


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Not keen on the colour, absolutely love these but has any else noticed the cross brace in the engine bat??? it’s not central to the engine.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Jack R said:


> Not keen on the colour, absolutely love these but has any else noticed the cross brace in the engine bat??? it's not central to the engine.


I'm sure it's like that for a reason :lol: I can't see Lamborghini getting that wrong without a performance related answer.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Offset Detailing said:


> I'm sure it's like that for a reason :lol: I can't see Lamborghini getting that wrong without a performance related answer.


I don't doubt that they have there reasons but my ocd wouldn't be able cope with knowing that's not central :lol:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Jack R said:


> I don't doubt that they have there reasons but my ocd wouldn't be able cope with knowing that's not central :lol:


I could haha


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

///M Sport said:


> Wow - that really is something special


Sure is!


----------

